# Where to feed raw chicken wings



## Maura (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello,
We will get our puppy, Eva, this Friday. Yeah! The breeder has been feeding her a raw chicken wing in addition to her kibble every day. That seems like a good idea to me, but where should I give her the wing? I don't want raw chicken all over the place. Will she just eat it nicely from her bowl or is this an outdoors activity?

Thanks!
Maura


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I feed mine raw chicken necks or wings. They definitely do not eat nicely out of a bowl, but they do know to stay in one place on the tile (I had to train them to not run away with it), and I just spray with a disinfectant and wipe up. If this doesn't work for you, definitely outside, and always supervised.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I always feed raw meaty bones to Emmie outside.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Teddy gets raw chicken bones as part of his weekly diet too!

I've had to teach him to eat it on a towel!
When we're not home (or not watching him), he throws his food around the house and plays with it before eating... Funny sight but he is a very messy eater!

When he isnt too hungry, he takes his bones (and/or meat) and hides it around the house (on the couch, under the bed and even once, even under my pillow and inside my shoes  !!).... 
We now let him have 1 bone at a time and any meat in his food is cut up in pieces that are too small for him to run off with.

You can train Eva to eat in a specific spot (or an a specific towel/rug like Teddy) which makes it easy to move around and clean but be consistent from day 1.
Dont get upset if she runs off with it to eat elsewhere (or play with it first like Teddy does). It will take time to train her but once she gets it, you wont have to worry about raw chicken all over your house!

May also help if you talk to the breeder about where Eva currently eats (eg if outside or inside on a rug, tile, etc) as dogs form habits quite easily.
Eg when I got Teddy (for the 1st month before I figured out how to train him), he would pick meat off his bowl and run off to use my right shoe as his table! (even if I am wearing them!).
Eva may also find creative ways to eat but be patient with her as she learns the rules.

Good luck with Eva and share pictures!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Teddy Bear said:


> Eg when I got Teddy (for the 1st month before I figured out how to train him), he would pick meat off his bowl and run off to use my right shoe as his table! (even if I am wearing them!).


That's too funny


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

When i first started feeding raw, this is one problem that i had with Sammy all the time. I taught him how to take it outside while at the same time encouraging it at one place. Now he's able to keep it at one place and sometimes i even feed him inside the house. This however will not happen in a day


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

If you have a wire crate, you can put her in there. The slide out bottom tray in a wire crate is easier to disinfect than a plastic vari-kennel.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

boomana said:


> That's too funny


If I recorded all the crazy stuff Teddy did and made a movie (without editing), people will think its made up to make a comedy.

Teddy is a super giant clown stuffed into a Havanese body!
1st Hav I've ever owned and definitely the funniest !


----------



## Maura (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone! We bring her home tomorrow so we see how it all goes!! Hilarious post, Teddy Bear!


----------



## Edwood (Mar 5, 2016)

I've tried many different places to raw feed my dearly departed Havanese. In the bath tub, in her crate, on a plate in the kitchen. But the most effective and easiest method I found was to use dedicated feeding towels on the kitchen floor. I use vinegar in a spray bottle to spray down the towel to keep the bacteria level down. And rotate towels. They dry pretty quickly and don't really smell (other than the vinegar smell when wet).

I also tied up her ears to keep them clean, which gave her an adorable "sumo pony tail".



The main problem with raw feeding is that it takes a decent amount of space, as they'll move it around a lot, stepping on it to get good leverage to rip off pieces of meat.



Oh, and for smaller Havanese, I recommend Cornish Game Hens, as they are really just very small chickens. Cut them into quarters or smaller and let your pup go to town. That way they also get a more balanced diet, from having the complete bird, not just Wings. Also some have organs like hearts left in them. I buy a big frozen 6 pack from Costco, and thaw them as needed.

Oh, and we gate her in the kitchen. Fun fact, the first time we raw fed her she grabbed the chicken and ran, getting chicken juices all over the place.


----------

